# Bewertung meiner Bewerbungsmappe



## StaatsfeindNo1 (8. November 2006)

Hi, schaut Euch doch mal bitte meine Bewerbungsmappe an und sagt mir, was Ihr davon haltet.

Danke

Mappe


----------



## BSA (9. November 2006)

Hi,

mir als leihe gefällt es erstmal ganz gut, eine fachmännische Meinung kann ich dazu allerdings nicht abgeben.

Gruß BSA


----------



## subzero (9. November 2006)

Also, ...druckst du das?

Wenn ja, gut. 
Wenn nicht finde ich das Format der Seiten schlecht gewählt...

Ich habe es mir auf nem Widescreen angeguckt und es passte nicht so das ich es leserlich anschauen konnte!

So zum Layout, ... eigtl. ganz gut. Allerdings würde ich dir raten die Farben zu überdenken. Kontraste sind ok, aber du versuchst hier was seriöses zu liefern. ich würde versuchen alles etwas steriler zu halten. 
Ein etwas hellerres Farbschema wo mehr weiß vorkommt und dann wichtige essentials gesetzt werden.

So ähnlich wie du das in dieser MADRIXX AG gemacht hast .

Außerdem, wenn du Überschriften herrvorhebst - durch Nichtstandartschriftarten - ist das gut, nur solte der darunter stehende Infotext in Standartschriftarten geschrieben sein.

Wenn du das ganze doch als PDF einreichen solltest würde ich auch vorschlagen die Links tatsächlich zu verlinken.

Inhaltsverzeichnis?

Deckblatt evtl. betiteln, um zu zeigen das es sich um eine Bewerbungsmappe handelt.

Tjoa,... vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein 

//edit...
Du schreibst du kannst mit Vektoren umgehen, dann würde ich deine Mappe doch genau danach ausrichten!
Lass alles weiß, und dekorier nur den rechten und linken Rand!
Mit Vektorgrafiken (Ideal für den Druck), .. so Coke Werbung mäßig!
 - http://www.coca-cola.de/gateway/html/flash.html
Dein Schriftlayout richtet sich dann auch nach den gewählten Farben deiner Vektorgrafiken.


----------



## helaukoenig (9. November 2006)

Das Farbschema finde ich in Ordnung, genug Kontrast. Mehr Weiß würde eine ganz andere Aussage treffen. Die dunkle Einfassung der einzelnen Objekt sorgt dafür, dass man sich auf nichts anderes als die Objekt konzentriert. Mit Rahmenlinien wäre ich vorsichtig, denn eins der ersten Dinge, die ich mal lernte war: Rahmen zieht man um Todesanzeige, ansonst läßt man die Finger davon.
 Besonders die unechten Duplexe, die SW-Bilder mit Farbfleck, gefallen mir sehr.
Aber das blasse Orange für die Überschriften und das kräftige Orange für die Zwischenüberschriften hat zu wenig Kontrast.
In meiner pdf-Datei sind die Schriften völlig verpixelt, da solltest du noch mal nacharbeiten. Ein Inhaltsverzeichnis mit Verlinkung wäre wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (9. November 2006)

Hey, 
vielen Dank für die Antworten, habe noch ein, zwei Dinge geändert.

Mappe2

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße.


----------



## thecamillo (10. November 2006)

Ich habe mir deine Mappe mal etwas genauer betrachtet aber die Artikel von meinen Vorrednern nicht gelesen aber die werden sicherlich auch bemerkt haben, dass folgende Elemente suboptimal platziert wurden:

1. Du arbeitest zu Randbündig
Deine Schrift auf Vorder- Rückseite ist zu nah am Rand

2. Das gewählte Format entspricht nicht der Lesegewohnheit
In der Regel sollte man  A4 wählen!

3. Telefonummern wurden nicht richtig getrennt, zumal der Blank ein einfacher Space zu sein scheint - mein Tipp nimm 2/4 tel Geviert raus!

4. Deine Microtypographie ist der Horror!
Obwohl "Optisch" - Ausrichten in vielen Lauouterprogrammen enthalten seine Sache recht gut machen, solltest du darauf achten dass deine Schrift nicht gesperrt ausschaut, was sie allerdings tut!

5. Deine Arbeitsproben sind verpixelt!
Bei einem PDF-X3 werden Bitmaps immer als TIFF eingebunden, wenn wir uns erinnern und nie mit JPEG komprimiert.

6. Du trennst die Auflagen nicht! Wo ist der Punkt? 5.000 Stück und keine Abkürzungen verdammt nochmal!

7. Den Beruf Mediendesigner gibt es nicht! Es gibt Mediengestalter Fachrichtung Design mit Schwerpunkt Print oder nonPrint, beides gibt es nicht ausser du bist Umschüler oder hast dann studiert und wenn ja dann sollte es Designer heissen!

Mann oh Mann Leute ich hoffe Ihr habt die Fehler wenigstens bemerkt!

Greetings Good Master

thecamillo


----------



## pOwLchen (10. November 2006)

hi,

ich finde die mappe im großen und ganzen recht gut gelungen, als laie sind mir allerdings doch ein paar sachen aufgefallen.

Das Format ist sehr ungewöhnlich, was im heutigen arbeitsmarkt sehr gefragt ist (gerade in diesem berufszweig), aber es passt nicht so recht mit den informationen zusammen die in den einzelnen abschnitten enthalten sind. Zum beispiel sind deine kontakt informationen sehr gut auf die seite verteilt, aber im Lebenslauf wirkt das ganze doch etwas gestaucht. Zudem finde ich das Schriftfont im info-text etwas deplatziert (ich musste teilweise 2 mal lesen um zu verstehen was da steht).

Dann hat mich noch verwirrt, dass "Interessen & weiteres" einmal unter dem punkt "09.2002 - 08.2003 Freiwilliges soziales Jahr im Hockey Club Berlin . V. als ersatz für Zivildienst" steht und unter "seit 1988 Mitglied im Berliner Hockey Club e.V.". Kann es sein das du im oberen das "e." vergessen hast, oder ist das absicht?

Das deckblatt verspricht mehr als man letzlich zu sehen bekommt. Bisschen mehr deko würde dem ganzen nicht schaden - kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Wenn schon rahmen dann bitte kreativ gestallten, willst dich ja als designer beWERBEN  

Wie gesagt ich bin kein profi in dieser hinsicht und meine vorredner haben auch schon einiges an verbesserungen vorgeschlagen. Von meiner seite erntest du auf jeden fall großes lob, mach weiter so. Die entwicklung von der ersten zur zweiten mappe gefiel mir ganz gut, aber ein wenig nachbessern muss schon noch sein.

LG powlchen


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (11. November 2006)

Hey,
nochmal vielen Dank für Hinweise. Habe, glaube ich, noch einiges ausgemerzt.

@"thecamillo" vielen Dank auch für Deine Hinweise, ehrlich. Sehr nützlich. Vielleicht nächstes mal nur in einem etwas freundlicheren Ton. Nobody is perfect... Und gerade deshalb habe ich Euch ja um eine konstruktive Kritik gebeten. =)

Mappe3

Das Format war ursprünglich für den Druck angelegt, aber ich werde natürlich das PDF als Onlinebewerbung vorrangig verschicken. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. November 2006)

Hi,
ohne jetzt auf dem Thema rumzureiten aber der Beruf heiß richtig "Mediengestalter für Digital- und Printmedien". Und dann bist du normalerweise auch in einer der vier Fachrichtungen spezialisiert ausgebildet worden (http://www.zfamedien.de/ausbildung/mediengestalter/).
Desweiteren finde ich die gewählte Schrift als Brotschrift schlecht zu lessen. Da du einen extended Schriftschnitt der dazu noch zu schmal läuft gewählt hast. Wenn ich den Text lese habe ich immer das gefühl nicht zu wissen an welcher Stelle ich mich grad im Text befinde.
Desweiteren solltest du die Überschrift mit dem Fließtext bündig setzen.
Ansonsten gefällt mir deine Gestaltung ganz gut. Über den Hintergrund könnte man ansonsten noch geschmacklich dikutieren. Aber sonst bin ich ja ein Fan von Querformaten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## thecamillo (13. November 2006)

Hi Staatsfeind,

meine Bewertungen sind keineswegs unfreundlich gemeint. Wer mich kennt weis das! Ich bin einfach nur Scheis.sdirekt und sanften Gemütern geht schon mal einer ab wenn ich mir deren Arbeiten vornehme aber das solltest du dir nicht so zu Herzen nehmen. Ich sprechne nur dann wenn ich auch was zu sagen hab und wie alle meine Vorredner enthalte ich mich wehement von diversen persönlichen Angriffen, denn das ist nicht Bestandteil einer Bewertung. Bei Bewertungen geht es nie um die Person sondern nur um deren Arbeit und wenn du nicht erwachsen genug bist um Kritik aushalten zu können, dann solltest du auch keine verlangen, sondern erstmal lernen mit Kritik umzugehen du bist schließlich bestimmt keine 16 mehr und als angehender "Erwachsener" darf man erwarten das er das kann, ausserdem ist meine Kritik doch konstruktiv oder etwa nicht, denn es gibt keine destruktive Kritik d. h. nämlich dann Beleidigung!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## smileyml (24. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich finde das der Hintergrund deine Arbeiten in keinem guten Licht erscheinen lässt. Irgendwie sieht die Präsentation deiner Arbeit (ich meine so auf einer Seite) nicht so glücklich aus. Der beschreibende Text wirkt da etwas zu mächtig. 
Wenn du die Mappe druckst finde ich störend, das deine Mappe scheinbar nur aus Vorderseiten besteht. Und als Mediengestalter/ Designer sollte man doch in der Lage sein eine Mappe bzw. Buch komplett zu gestalten und es vor allem interessant zu machen. Es soll neben dem Inforamtionen vermitteln auch Spaß machen es anzuschauen. Und der bereits erwähnte Hintergrund wirkt da sehr erdrückend und dunkel (was er ja auch ist )
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du die Mappe individueller gestalten und nicht so steril behandeln. Es sieht an einigen Stellen fast nach einer Standardbewerbung aus, die ungelesen zurückgeschickt wird. 
...sei mutiger ...sei innovativ ...sei jung
Vielleicht findest du ein Konzept, eine Idee für deine Mappe, ein Slogan vielleicht sogar. Schließlich willst du werben, etwas verkaufen. Laut Titelbild Blumen oder Fotos? 

Grüße Marco


----------



## visuwahn (6. Dezember 2006)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> 7. Den Beruf Mediendesigner gibt es nicht! Es gibt Mediengestalter Fachrichtung Design mit Schwerpunkt Print oder nonPrint, beides gibt es nicht ausser du bist Umschüler oder hast dann studiert und wenn ja dann sollte es Designer heissen!



moin,

also ich studiere Mediendesign (Mainz) und werde/kann noch als Diplom Mediendesigner abschließen - die berufsbezeichnung gibts also.
http://www.fh-mainz.de/index.php?id=2477

nächstes oder übernächstes Semester werden wir auf Bachelor/Master umgestellt dann heißt die ganze chose anders...

Ich glaub in Nürnberg heißts auch Mediendesign - ist also keine "Inselbezeichnung"

*@staatsfeind:*
weiß nicht ob du die Seite kennst aber für mich war sie ganz hilfreich:
http://www.precore.net/

Leider waren deine Ansichtexemplare off - deswegen dazu kein Kommentar...

Grüße
visuwahn


----------



## thecamillo (12. Dezember 2006)

visuwahn hat gesagt.:


> moin,
> 
> also ich studiere Mediendesign (Mainz) und werde/kann noch als Diplom Mediendesigner abschließen - die berufsbezeichnung gibts also.
> 
> ...



Wow, und ich dachte die "Berufsbezeichnung" und nicht der Studiengang nennt sich Diplom-Designer, die Fachrichtung ist dabei schei*benwischer*egal. Zumal ich glaube zu wissen, dass sich jeder Vollaffe Designer nennen darf, denn rein rechtlich gesehen ist es nur strafbar wenn man sich Diplom-Irgendwas nennt und hat kein Diplom! Du meinst sicherlich Grafik-Designer, denn dieser Titel darf sich nur jener geben der dies auf erfolgreich studiert hat. Du schreibst selbst "du studierst Mediendesign" und nachdem ich mir das was eure FH anbietet mal durchgelesen habe denke ich bist du dann Diplom -Designer for digital film and animation or shorter you're an 3D artist. Wenn ich mich irgendwo bewerbe und mein gegenüber hat zufällig Anhnung von dem was in meiner Mappe drin steht, dann lacht dieser jemand sich einen Ast ab wenn er liest ich bin Medien-Designer (implement => wow, der ist ein Studiengang, von dem können wir viel lernen, den müssen wir haben, der ist klasse, booooowwwaaaaaa) und danach wird dieser jemand zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen, in dem sich nur herauskristallisiert was ohnehin schon bekannt war, dass sich der Bewerber keine Gedanken darum gemacht hat was er eigentlich will! 

mfg claudio gangale

PS: Das Ziel ist schei**egal. Es kommt nur darauf an den Schritt zu wagen!


----------



## visuwahn (12. Dezember 2006)

mhm...

mal davon abgesehn wie genau die rechtliche lage bei den bezeichnungen ist (darf ichs oder darf ichs nicht  ) finde ich grade wenn leute die sich damit auskennen lesen/hören "mediendesign" sollten/können sie wissen das es bei dem studiengang speziell um "neue medien" geht/ging. 

mit "leuten die sich auskennen" meine ich die die einen gewissen überblick über zur zeit in deutschland angebotene studiengänge haben.

wie gesagt wird der studiengang nächstes jahr umbenannt (jetzt heißt er noch mediendesign), das spricht auch dafür das die bezeichnung eigentlich egal ist solange sowas wie design/artist/animation/film/medien oder dergleichen drin vorkommt und man sein fach beherscht.

den letzten teil von deinem post hab ich nicht wirklich verstanden:
also jmd (der sich mediendesigner nennt) kommt z.b. zu einer agentur und wird dann
*tor1:* ausgelacht weil er sich so nennt
*tor2:* eingeladen und dann ausgelacht weil er nicht weiß was er will
*tor3:* ausgelacht weil er nen schwarzen rollpulli trägt
?

naja nachdem wir nun geklärt haben wie mans nennt was wir machen kann man wieder dazu übergehn zu machen was wir machen. pfffff...

grüße
visuwahn


----------

